# Technique, Theory, Playing Tips and Tricks > Theory, Technique, Tips and Tricks >  chord, scale and double stop charts?

## mandohack

I thought i saw PDFs on JazzMando that had scales and double stop diagrams for each chord but i can't seem to find them. Anyone seen these and can point me in the right direction? Thanks.

----------


## pickloser

I think this might be what you want--at mandozine.

http://www.mandozine.com/resources/Practice-Sheets.pdf

Have fun!

----------


## JCLondonUK

I didn't know that existed, and it's *really* useful. Thanks for posting the link.  :Smile:

----------


## billhay4

Ditto.
Bill

----------


## mandohack

Yes, that's what I was looking for! I couldn't remember where I had seen them. Thanks.

----------


## kalenh

WOW!!!

Sweet thanks.

----------


## Jim Kirkland

I sure like that, thank you for the link.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Hey, that's a really handy chart!

----------


## John Bertotti

Very cool. I understand the chord chart but how do I read the rest of it. Feeling kind of dumb right about now. Thanks

----------


## fishdawg40

> http://www.mandozine.com/resources/Practice-Sheets.pdf


Is there any theory related reason why the charts stop at the minor sixth? These charts are great, thanks for posting.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

John-

The arpeggios and doublestops on the left: The 4 spaces in between the lines represent the 4 strings of the mandolin. The numbers are the fret #. These are tablature to show you different licks. 

The movable scales on the right show the notes that work in a certain key on different positions on the neck of the mandolin.

Fishdawg40-

It's just the preference of the person who made the chart.

----------


## pickloser

You are welcome, but all I did was provide a link.  My thanks to the author, and I'm sure you all are similarly grateful.      

This was one of the most helpful references I came upon as a beginner.  I don't know why some info is included and other information is not.  

One of the most useful things about it was, after seeing it, I found that if I made my own blank fretboard charts, I could figure out a lot of things myself and make my own reference manterials.  I also use similar blank fretboard charts to "drill" ideas when I can't actually be playing.  (Conference calls, anyone?)

Attached is the chart page I use to figure out stuff.  

Happy playing!

----------


## John Bertotti

The moveable scales is where I am stuck. What order are they played, may seem like a stupid question bt i see the nubering and wonder how to follow them up the neck.

----------


## Dave Weiss

John, those numbers are "finger" numbers. For instance, in the Key of G, the third finger pattern would be D string, ring finger 5TH fret, little finger 7th fret, A string, index finger 2nd fret, middle finger 3rd fret, ring finger 5th fret, little finger 7th fret, E string, index finger 2nd fret, middle finger 3rd fret. Play the notes individually, with the noted fingers.  The third finger pattern refers to which finger that you start the scale with. They're simply scales with no open strings.

----------


## John Bertotti

Ah thanks seems like I should know tat but truly have never read any kind of charts like that before. I started mandolin with the Bickford method and it jumps straight into notation. Thanks for clearing things up for me everyone!

----------


## argonewt

I started with Terry Lewis' publication
Scales and Modes for the Mandolin, no double-stops but chock full of usefull stuff

----------


## Verne Andru

I'm not sure if this is of use to anyone, but I put together this chord-scale chart that I find a handy reference from time to time. There are, of course, other fingerings, but I think this is at least a place to start.

----------


## Merritt

> Is there any theory related reason why the charts stop at the minor sixth?


I assume that the diminished chord on the 7 is simply not common enough to take up the required space on the chart.  A diminished chord is comprised solely of minor thirds and its tense sound doesn't fit most genres of music.

----------

